# Pregnant Platy Question



## mandii_love91 (Mar 14, 2009)

I know there are many questions about pregnant platys but I am confused. I found 19 fry in my tank about 2 weeks ago and my platy still looks like she is going to pop and I can see tiny black spots that are close to her bottom. She has been like this ever since she had the 19. Is this normal? When should I be expecting the rest?


----------



## mandii_love91 (Mar 14, 2009)

this is a picture of her.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

man thats one bloated platy! maybe she is constipated. try feeding her some boiled shelled peas, slightly mashed up.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I agree, I think she is consitpated. Feed your fish flake or other dried food that has been soaked in glycerol, castor oil or medicinal paraffin oil to help remove the colon blockage that causes the constipation in your fish.


----------

